# Hottop....love it but...



## benjbob

Hey kids,

Just done my first few roasts in my hottop and theyve come out lovly jubbly. Iv been home roasting a wee while not but wondered if anyone has some top tips for the hottop??


----------



## froggystyle

@ronsil is the man to speak to....


----------



## hilltopbrews

I have been using my hottop for about a year and a half. mine is the basic hottop roaster. I should probably get the upgrade kit for that.

If yours has the programmable control panel, download artisan roaster software.

Sarah

http://www.hilltopbrews.co.uk


----------



## benjbob

Thanks guys







if its easy enough to upgrade it to use with the software then i will ?


----------



## ronsil

What model HT are you running?

I have found the best software to use is RoastLogger. Written here in the UK by GreenBean. Have been with it since I first started with a HT. Works well in conjunction with a multimeter.

Do you go for dark or lighter roasts & have you tried your hand at blending.

Cost around £150 to make your Machine fully computer controlled if you are thinking towards that direction.

Hottop a couple of years ago were going to market a fully controlled 1kg model but don't think it ever got off the ground.

They seem to have settled in with their new model & software.

Don't roast as much as I did but really like the looks of some of these newer roasters.


----------



## benjbob

ronsil said:


> What model HT are you running?
> 
> I have found the best software to use is RoastLogger. Written here in the UK by GreenBean. Have been with it since I first started with a HT. Works well in conjunction with a multimeter.
> 
> Do you go for dark or lighter roasts & have you tried your hand at blending.
> 
> Cost around £150 to make your Machine fully computer controlled if you are thinking towards that direction.
> 
> Hottop a couple of years ago were going to market a fully controlled 1kg model but don't think it ever got off the ground.
> 
> They seem to have settled in with their new model & software.
> 
> Don't roast as much as I did but really like the looks of some of these newer roasters.


The model from what i can see is a kn-8828B-2 and it has the temp probe shaped like a torpedo rather than a button. Not fully automated, i get to change settings whenever in the roast which is what i was after. £150 doesn't seem bad at all. Iv played around with blending but before this HT i was using an air popper so it all tasted rather similar depending on a few things


----------



## ronsil

Good to hear you've got a 'B' & not the more expensive 'P'.

Your model is far more flexible. Should be able to achieve some excellent results with that.

Have you done the filter replacement?

If you would like to keep records of what you are doing. Buy a Victor 86B multimeter & plug it into a USB on your laptop.

Download the software I suggested for free.


----------



## benjbob

When i bought the HT the good man i got it off actually had all the original packaging and 1 spare of each filter........winner! So swapped those round, going to get a few spares for piece of mind. I looked into the upgrade and adding new circuit board etc may be a little past my skill level as an electrician lol


----------



## ronsil

As a roaster it is essential you keep records of your roasts.

Not necessary to do the full conversion although its not really difficult.

I've no skills as an electronics engineer but I have converted 3 Hottops.

Read up some of my early stuff in the Home Roasting section, maybe 2-3 years ago.

Adding the multimeter requires no skills whatsoever. just download the software & plug in the 86B.

BTW I have an amount of spares if you ever get stuck also regarding the replacement filters they should not be used more than 25 times.

To avoid the costly replacements, I have not purchased for years, I fitted a permanant stainless steel filter which only requirea a new small piece of kitchen roll renewed for each roast. These filters cost £5. I can sell you a spare if you are interested.


----------



## benjbob

I keep manual records of times temps etc just not as accurate as maybe computer software hehe, ill have a look through your previous posts as mentioned and you never might be ordering an 86B in the next couple of hours lol


----------



## benjbob

Oh and iv just a metal mesh with kitchen paper each roast is sufficient i will head to the local b&q and have a little look


----------



## benjbob

*if a metal mesh


----------

